# 24 Inch bit on PTO Auger



## Fl bill (10 mo ago)

New to some of this dirt work stuff and looking for some help. We drill 24 inch holes for 6x6 post all the time with a skid loader auger. Wondering if I can put a PTO auger on my 50 hp L4150 Kubota PTO hp 40 and run 24 inch bit. I see guys using 10" but no info on an 18 or 24 inch, that is what we need.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

WOW, I do sink 6x6 post down 36-inches to 44-inches with my PTO auger having a 9-inch diameter. For 90% of the holes it's perfect. The holes with too much sand or very loose soil, I have to chase out afterwards with the hand post hole tool for clean out.

For 8x8 posts, I have to cheat. The hole is first done for a 6x6. Then I resink the auger, place the drive in CREEP and move 1 inch forwards and then 2 inches back. Basically, I rock the auger running in a cleaned out hole to take down the side walls a tad. I've done this for sinking in rail road ties as corner posts too. Those are beasty and a real pain to lift and drop into the hole.

To make straight holes with a 3PT auger, you need to attach the 3PT auger to the tractor with the cutting tip almost touching the ground, using a long level tool, balance the lower 3PT arms near the pin-to-pin. Then with a shorter level tool placed vertically on the auger, to tune in the top link. Once this is done, vertically measure the auger screw for being level. If it is not, grease the fittings really well. The screw needs to 'float' and move with the slightest touch. If it's still not level, tweak the top-link first to dial it in.

Ideally, a 3PT auger needs a telescoping PTO drive shaft with a huge amount of travel. If the shaft has not been used in some time, slide the two apart, clean it super well and then lube it with REM oil or 80W90 or 75W90. ANY hang up on the telescoping PTO drive shaft will result in caved in holes when you make them. The hangups will cause the movement to shudder and the shudder will bounce the auger in the hole radically.

The skidsteer is really simple vs a tractor with the 3PT setup. One you know how to use the tractor methods, it's then simple enough.










Sinking in a 6x6


----------

